# Dealing with Molinism



## Notthemama1984 (Jun 28, 2011)

Do you know why the various denominations and seminary journals have not spoken against molinism? 

Granted my understanding is limited, but it seems to me that molinism is a kissing cousin of Open Theism (Dr. McMahon says something along these lines).

I know of various groups have spoken against Open Theism (rightfully so), but I see very little written against Molinism. 

Thoughts?


----------



## Bill The Baptist (Jun 28, 2011)

Sadly, Molinism is the mainstream of SBC theology which is probably why you don't hear more from Baptist circles.


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Jun 28, 2011)

When you say mainstream are you thinking majority? I would be surprised if it was majority or close to majority (not that I would not believe you, just that I would be surprised).


----------



## Pilgrim (Jun 28, 2011)

I wouldn't say it is mainstream in that it is the majority. Most likely, few would recognize the term.

What I think Bill is probably getting at is that SEBTS professor Dr. Kenneth Keathley is one of the main proponents of Molinism today, along with William Lane Craig. Dr. Keathley's Molinistic views were published alongside articles by other Southern Baptists of various persuasions in _A Theology For the Church. _


----------



## Philip (Jun 28, 2011)

> Do you know why the various denominations and seminary journals have not spoken against molinism?



Because it's the only really reasonable way to defend Arminianism against Calvinism and still take the sovereignty of God semi-seriously. It's an inconsistent view, but it's better than open theism.


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Jun 28, 2011)

They deny that God knows some things. How is that better than open theism?


----------



## Bill The Baptist (Jun 28, 2011)

Chaplainintraining said:


> When you say mainstream are you thinking majority? I would be surprised if it was majority or close to majority (not that I would not believe you, just that I would be surprised).



I'm sure most Southern Baptists would not admit to being Molinists, just as they wouldn't admit to being Arminian, but every good tree is known by its fruit.


----------



## Weston Stoler (Jun 28, 2011)

Almost became a Molinist when fighting Calvinism. It has no ground to stand on and fails.


----------



## Philip (Jun 28, 2011)

> They deny that God knows some things. How is that better than open theism?



Molinism is the proposition a) that God knows the future b) that humans nonetheless have undetermined free will. The idea is that God knows all counterfactuals ("middle knowledge") and chooses which ones to actualize. Of course, the problem is that it's an inconsistent set of propositions.


----------

